

Diaspora co-founder Ilya Zhitomirskiy passes away at 21 - _pius
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/13/diaspora-co-founder-ilya-zhitomirskiy-passes-away-at-21

======
cleverjake
dupe - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3231531>

~~~
MaysonL
Actually, it's the other one that's the dupe!

